# USC MFA Writing for Screen & Television (Screenwriting) 2021



## theMorrigan

Hello! I didn't see a thread for USC's MFA Writing for Screen & Television, so I figured I'd start one. How many of you are planning to apply, or have already applied? How are we feeling about the essays, challenge scenes, and 10-page writing sample?

Personally, I feel like my essays are in great shape and am focusing on challenge scenes and picking a writing sample over the next few days. Sound off! Let's support each other in this journey.


----------



## heyambshey

@theMorrigan Hey! Third time applying to this program! I'm struggling a bit with my ACS essay, but everything else is fine. I'm also applying to two other places: NYU and UT Austin. I got interviewed for NYU back in February of 2019 but got denied. As far as how I feel about my USC application, I'm numb at this point. I'm doing things a little more daring? Honest? I'm not sure how to describe it, but I think you can see an evolution in my application. So, I'm hoping admissions finds it to be a sign of maturation.


----------



## arigold8

Hey! I just submitted my application to USC yesterday, and I'm currently working on my final draft for NYU. Honestly, as stressful as all the components for USC are, I kind of love the different opportunities to show different writing strengths! I think I struggled the most with the challenges, because I'm scared my scenes aren't original enough for how long they have used this prompt.


----------



## theMorrigan

Hi @heyambshey! Congrats on getting to the interview process in your first NYU application. That's huge and a great sign for you this year, I think!

This is my second time applying to USC, so I'm right there with you in hoping the admissions committee can see an evolution. I was planning on applying to UCLA again, as well, but they aren't taking applications this year. So, I looked into LMU and decided to go with USC, LMU, and AFI this year. It's such a weird time to be on this application train when there's so many outside stresses, but I'm at least finding it to be a consuming distraction. Glad to see another potential cohort person engage here. 

What struggle are you having with the ASC?


----------



## theMorrigan

arigold8 said:


> Hey! I just submitted my application to USC yesterday, and I'm currently working on my final draft for NYU. Honestly, as stressful as all the components for USC are, I kind of love the different opportunities to show different writing strengths! I think I struggled the most with the challenges, because I'm scared my scenes aren't original enough for how long they have used this prompt.


Congrats on getting the application in! I'm aiming for 11/10, and trying to budget my time accordingly while trying to be disciplined about stress-checking political news. :-( 

Totally hear you on the challenge scenes. Because I applied last year, I'm even more worried about that with that part of the application. Know that you aren't alone in that fear!


----------



## Chris W

arigold8 said:


> working on my final draft for NYU


Feel free to start a NYU 2021 thread


----------



## arigold8

theMorrigan said:


> Congrats on getting the application in! I'm aiming for 11/10, and trying to budget my time accordingly while trying to be disciplined about stress-checking political news. :-(
> 
> Totally hear you on the challenge scenes. Because I applied last year, I'm even more worried about that with that part of the application. Know that you aren't alone in that fear!


Thank you!! Honestly, this impending election is why I tried to finish this week. My brain could not focus right now! Did you get any feedback with what they might be looking for through the process last year? How is your application coming now? 

I love these threads and dealing with the anxiety together! It's very much comforting, especially with the waiting game ahead.


----------



## sabvan

Hi guys! I'm in the process of applying to the screenwriting MFA at USC, and Chapman's as well. So far the Autobiographical Sketch has been the biggest beast. I've written it 8 different ways and they're all terrible, but this last version might be salvageable? It's written like an essay, rather than a short story, and I'm just worried it's not 'creative' enough!
Anyway, best of luck to you all


----------



## arigold8

sabvan said:


> Hi guys! I'm in the process of applying to the screenwriting MFA at USC, and Chapman's as well. So far the Autobiographical Sketch has been the biggest beast. I've written it 8 different ways and they're all terrible, but this last version might be salvageable? It's written like an essay, rather than a short story, and I'm just worried it's not 'creative' enough!
> Anyway, best of luck to you all


I think with the Autobiographical Sketch, as long as it's unique to who you are it will definitely be 'creative' enough!


----------



## equus_auctor

Hi folks! First time applicant. I submitted my USC Screenwriting app at the end of October. I'm also applying to AFI and a handful of playwriting/dramatic writing schools (including NYU). 

I found the series of small assignments a really welcome change from a single manuscript meant to totally define your work and sensibility. 

Good luck, y'all! Glad to have this community as we bite our nails for the next four months.


----------



## harrietb

arigold8 said:


> Hey! I just submitted my application to USC yesterday, and I'm currently working on my final draft for NYU. Honestly, as stressful as all the components for USC are, I kind of love the different opportunities to show different writing strengths! I think I struggled the most with the challenges, because I'm scared my scenes aren't original enough for how long they have used this prompt.


I'm feeling the exact opposite! I'm comfortable in my 20pg sample, but the challenges for me feel a little dull and shakey. Best of luck!!


----------



## lucychoi97

Hey I also applied to USC Writing for Screen &Television this year. First time applying. I’m an international student from Korea and quite nervous to be applying to the greatest schools like USC. Hope everyone here gets the results they want!


----------



## viipyramids

@equus_auctor congrats on getting in your stuff so early. I am going to pushing up against the deadline myself. 

Anyone willing to trade Autobiographical Character Sketches for some notes and feedback?


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys,
First time applicant and I just hit send on my application! So nervous hahahaha
I'm also an international student, from Brazil!

For some reason I had a hard time with Challenge B. It was a long time until I had an idea that I really liked.
And the Most Challenge Moment was hard. Brought me back a lot of memories but I was really happy with it in the end.

I'm applying for NYU, AFI and Chapman too! Working on them as well and will probably finish them soon!

Best of luck for us all!


----------



## viipyramids

Is anyone flummoxed about how to write the three scholarship essays in only 300 words each? 🤔 That's barely two sentences!

This application is going to be the death of me. Just as I finish one section theres another sneaky essay I forgot about.

Edit: Just realized I was counting characters, not words in my drafts. So, considerably more than two sentences. Whew!


----------



## its_me_mari

Guys, I finished my Slide Room application on Saturday and, on the USC Application for Admission, there is a section called "Program Materials". What do I have to do to complete it? Or I will just automatically complete itself?



viipyramids said:


> This application is going to be the death of me. Just as I finish one section theres another sneaky essay I forgot about.



I could imagine! I didn't sign up for scholarship and already had a hard time with it! I hope everything works out!!


----------



## equus_auctor

@marianass45 I had this problem too. I submitted my Slideroom stuff first and then couldn't submit the main app. Try logging out of everything and then logging back in. If that doesn't work, make sure you check all the tabs on the Slideroom app. You might have to manually reenter your Slideroom ID.

Hope that's helpful. Mine worked after a few minutes of clicking around.


----------



## its_me_mari

equus_auctor said:


> @marianass45 I had this problem too. I submitted my Slideroom stuff first and then couldn't submit the main app. Try logging out of everything and then logging back in. If that doesn't work, make sure you check all the tabs on the Slideroom app. You might have to manually reenter your Slideroom ID.
> 
> Hope that's helpful. Mine worked after a few minutes of clicking around.



Oh, it worked! Thank you so much!


----------



## sabvan

Does anyone know if the Autobiographical Sketch, Challenge Essay, and writing sample are supposed to be single-spaced or double-spaced? Either way it kind of changes everything haha. My essays are single-spaced, but my writing sample is in manuscript format so it's double


----------



## arigold8

sabvan said:


> Does anyone know if the Autobiographical Sketch, Challenge Essay, and writing sample are supposed to be single-spaced or double-spaced? Either way it kind of changes everything haha. My essays are single-spaced, but my writing sample is in manuscript format so it's double


 For my Autobiographical Sketch and Challenge Essay I did single space, and then my writing sample was in script format! I hope that helps!


----------



## Chris W

sabvan said:


> Does anyone know if the Autobiographical Sketch, Challenge Essay, and writing sample are supposed to be single-spaced or double-spaced? Either way it kind of changes everything haha. My essays are single-spaced, but my writing sample is in manuscript format so it's double





arigold8 said:


> For my Autobiographical Sketch and Challenge Essay I did single space, and then my writing sample was in script format! I hope that helps!


This was discussed here as well if you want to weigh in on that thread too. 






						USC Screenwriting creative supplement formatting - single or double space?
					

Hey guys! I'm applying to USC for their John Wells Division for Writing for Screen and Television, and I'm currently working on the supplemental scripts and essays I need to write. On their website it doesn't say anything about the formatting for the essays? Like for the greatest life challenge...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## CampbellSoup

Hey everyone! Its my first time applying to USC, and I finished my slideroom application but it still says my program materials has 0/1 complete. Does anyone know why this might be?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Chris W

CampbellSoup said:


> Does anyone know why this might be?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind


What was it?


----------



## harrietb

sabvan said:


> Does anyone know if the Autobiographical Sketch, Challenge Essay, and writing sample are supposed to be single-spaced or double-spaced? Either way it kind of changes everything haha. My essays are single-spaced, but my writing sample is in manuscript format so it's double


Hey! I've been following this girls youtube channel, and she talks about how she got into USC Screenwriting. She listed her supplements, and from the looks of her stuff, she did 1.15 spacing and 12 point font for her sketch and challenging moment. She got into the program, so I think I'm gonna follow her advice haha. Heres a link to her website! my-usc-writing-sample


----------



## Chris W

harrietb said:


> Hey! I've been following this girls youtube channel, and she talks about how she got into USC Screenwriting. She listed her supplements, and from the looks of her stuff she did 1.5 spacing and 11 point font for her sketch and challenging moment. She got into the program, so I think I'm gonna follow her advice haha. Heres a link to her website! my-usc-writing-sample


Can you post that in this thread below too






						USC Screenwriting creative supplement formatting - single or double space?
					

Hey guys! I'm applying to USC for their John Wells Division for Writing for Screen and Television, and I'm currently working on the supplemental scripts and essays I need to write. On their website it doesn't say anything about the formatting for the essays? Like for the greatest life challenge...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## harrietb

Feels so nice that everyone here seems (for the most part) to be both international and female prospective students! Best wishes from Canada


----------



## alek

CampbellSoup said:


> Hey everyone! Its my first time applying to USC, and I finished my slideroom application but it still says my program materials has 0/1 complete. Does anyone know why this might be?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind


I'm still having this issue, despite logging out and back in multiple times and trying multiple browsers. What did you end up doing to fix it?


----------



## wuzpoppin

Does anyone know how important the "Supporting Information" part of the USC Graduate Application is? I'm leaning towards not filling it out, mostly because I forgot about it hehe

edit: very dumb question on my part after I read through everything D:


----------



## CampbellSoup

alek said:


> I'm still having this issue, despite logging out and back in multiple times and trying multiple browsers. What did you end up doing to fix it?


Hi! On the graduate admissions page where it says 0/1 I clicked on that, then clicked on the tab that says Slideroom, then there was a link at the bottom to "go to slideroom" where I logged in and that connected it. Hope that helps!


----------



## CampbellSoup

Chris W said:


> What was it?


On the graduate admissions page where it says 0/1 I clicked on that, then clicked on the tab that says Slideroom, then there was a link at the bottom to "go to slideroom" where I logged in and that connected it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chris W

CampbellSoup said:


> Hi! On the graduate admissions page where it says 0/1 I clicked on that, then clicked on the tab that says Slideroom, then there was a link at the bottom to "go to slideroom" where I logged in and that connected it. Hope that helps!


We should probably start a slideroom tips thread at this point if anyone want to start one. 

Probably best in the application questions forum.


----------



## thespian

First time applicant!

In a sense, I'm glad that I didn't apply a year ago as a college senior because I would have entered into a virtual learning experience had I gotten in. But now I'm beginning to wonder if virtual might still be the name of the game in Fall 2021. What are y'all's thoughts?

I ended up completely rewriting my ACS last night after getting some feedback from my sister, but somehow I feel like it's my strongest sample. On the other hand, I wish I could burn my MCM in a fire.


----------



## llueve

First-time applicant here too! Applying to USC, UT Austin, Chapman, and AFI.



thespian said:


> But now I'm beginning to wonder if virtual might still be the name of the game in Fall 2021. What are y'all's thoughts?



I was at a UT Austin Zoom a couple weeks ago and they said they're not sure yet what will be possible next year. So I think sadly, yeah, virtual may still be happening in the Fall.

As for my materials, I like the double scene prompts USC has and feel pretty good about them! My "A" scene is straight-forward, so I let my "B" scene be a little more, um, whimsical? Basically, straight drama for A, action sci-fi for B.
My original 10pg sample is my least favorite, to be honest.

And the surprise essays and *surprise extra scene prompt* for students who want to be considered for financial aid were not fun surprises! Putting finishing touches on those today...

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Todays the day! (midnight deadline) How many still haven't gotten their applications in?

****VERY IMPORTANT*** DO NOT WAIT UNTIL LAST MINUTE!*​
There's been many cases over the years where people wait until the last minute and theirs a technical issue and they miss the deadline. 

_Don't let that be you!!!!_


----------



## arigold8

With today being the deadline, I just want to take a moment to say good luck to everyone that applied!!! Hopefully we'll all be back here sharing good news in a few months  the waiting is definitely about to be the hardest part.


----------



## Chris W

arigold8 said:


> With today being the deadline, I just want to take a moment to say good luck to everyone that applied!!! Hopefully we'll all be back here sharing good news in a few months  the waiting is definitely about to be the hardest part.


Yes. Good luck everyone! Be sure to update your applications on our tracker if you haven't already.

But in the meantime....


----------



## Chris W

Our very own @Septopus7 just wrote an amazing article on what he learned applying and getting into USC and AFI... Check it out!














 After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...


					So...you’re applying for film school, huh?

I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
				


Septopus7
Nov 19, 2020
Comments: 8
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## theMorrigan

Hey fellow applicants! Sorry to start the thread and disappear. In addition to revising my application materials, I had a back injury a week before the deadline. Made the last few days before submission interesting, to say the least!

In between the pain management and physical therapy, I'm working on my AFI and LMU applications. But I wanted to post here to say: Congrats to all who got their applications in and best of luck!


----------



## Chris W

Woah! Hope you feel better soon! Back pain stinks.

Add your USC application to the database when you can.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Our very own @Septopus7 just wrote an amazing article on what he learned applying and getting into USC and AFI... Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
> 
> 
> So...you’re applying for film school, huh?
> 
> I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
> 
> 
> 
> Septopus7
> Nov 19, 2020
> Comments: 8
> Category: Applying to Film School


And now he did an AMA:






						2nd Year AFI Screenwriting Fellow, Accepted USC Screenwriting Applicant, Multi-Year Applicant Person - AMA!
					

Hello applicants,  Septopus here. You might have seen this article I recently posted, re: my experience applying and getting into AFI, USC, etc.    I wrote at length - way too at length, probably, like did anyone actually get through that thing, cause I sure didn't - but thought I would reach...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## jordanaparis

Hey guys! Just wondering if anyone knows the timeline of next steps for the admissions process? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

jordanaparis said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering if anyone knows the timeline of next steps for the admissions process? Good luck to everyone!


Earliest interview notification in the past had been as such:

USC - Writing for Screen and TV

*FilmSchool.org USC Acceptance Rate:* 26% (39 out of 159 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.9
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 23
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 25
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 20














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## JasperJohns

Chris W said:


> Our very own @Septopus7 just wrote an amazing article on what he learned applying and getting into USC and AFI... Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
> 
> 
> So...you’re applying for film school, huh?
> 
> I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
> 
> 
> 
> Septopus7
> Nov 19, 2020
> Comments: 8
> Category: Applying to Film School


This article was really lovely. Insightful, frustrating, uplifting, hopeful. @Septopus7 did a great job.


----------



## JasperJohns

jordanaparis said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering if anyone knows the timeline of next steps for the admissions process? Good luck to everyone!


There are no interviews for the Grad Screenwriting Program, so notifications arrive in late February/Early March. Traditionally, the last Sunday of February... judging from what @Septopus7 says in previous years' threads.


----------



## arigold8

Happy new year everyone! I know the waiting is getting hard, but I hope we all have an exciting 2021 with great news ahead


----------



## JasperJohns

Happy New Year, AriGold8! isn't 2021 already SO MUCH BETTER than 2020...?  😬🤪 

Yes, waiting is most definitely getting to be more difficult. And after the events of Jan 6, 2021, it feels like we're all breathing the toxic fumes of a shitty tasting Tension Soup someone left on the stove from last year. Here are two memes that made me laugh, though.


----------



## Chris W

JasperJohns said:


> Here are two memes that made me laugh, though.


The only good thing about this past year is that the memes are totally on point.

And I'll never doubt the stupidity of people who get killed easily in horror and zombie movies. And the people welcoming aliens in _Independence Day_.


----------



## katiebonnie

Happy New Year everyone! ✨

I was wondering if I could ask about the USC financial aid situation? I don't know if I'm just being dumb haha but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to submit a financial aid application for USC 😂 I'm an international student so not completing the FAFSA, am I right in thinking that's all I have to do for now?

If anyone could weigh in I'd be super grateful!


----------



## llueve

katiebonnie said:


> Happy New Year everyone! ✨
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask about the USC financial aid situation? I don't know if I'm just being dumb haha but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to submit a financial aid application for USC 😂 I'm an international student so not completing the FAFSA, am I right in thinking that's all I have to do for now?
> 
> If anyone could weigh in I'd be super grateful!


What a great question, it is not at all clear on the USC website what the steps (if any) are for international students seeking aid.
I would suggesting asking the Financial Aid office directly. Go to: Email Us , select 'Financial Aid - Graduate' and 'Application' and just double-check with them.

It took a week for me to hear back when I sent them a question, so know that you probably won't hear back right away. And if you find anything out, do report back! I'm sure other students would love to know, too.


----------



## katiebonnie

llueve said:


> What a great question, it is not at all clear on the USC website what the steps (if any) are for international students seeking aid.
> I would suggesting asking the Financial Aid office directly. Go to: Email Us , select 'Financial Aid - Graduate' and 'Application' and just double-check with them.
> 
> It took a week for me to hear back when I sent them a question, so know that you probably won't hear back right away. And if you find anything out, do report back! I'm sure other students would love to know, too.


Okay so I emailed and received a generic reply but I think that you are automatically considered for a merit-based scholarship as long as you complete the full application by the deadline? There are no need-based scholarships available for international students  🙃  🤦‍♀️ 





When I clicked on the link it just took me to the scholarship website which says this:




Then their list of like external scholarships seems pretty lacking for graduate opportunities and then non-existent for international haha.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Abbey Normal

During the USC SCA info session they briefly went over financial aid/scholarships for incoming students and mentioned merit based scholarships were part of the Slide Room app. I remember one of the PowerPoint slides listed additional USC scholarships for incoming graduate students, some of which were pretty obscure (but hey, money is money, right?).

As for international students, there's this one that USC offers (provided you submitted the Slide Room app in time):


----------



## JasperJohns

Is everyone enjoying waiting?   Is it bugging any of you yet or are you doing okay...?


----------



## Abbey Normal

JasperJohns said:


> Is everyone enjoying waiting?   Is it bugging any of you yet or are you doing okay...?


My mood right now, tomorrow, and the next few weeks:


----------



## thespian

I'm not stressed about USC _yet_.

This week _is_ hell for me, though, because (a) my DePaul interview is tomorrow and just thinking about it has my heart rate going up about 30 bpm (no joke, I checked), and (b) based on the record of previous applications, LMU should be notifying about interviews by the 31st so I'm agonizing over my inbox knowing that if they don't email me in the next five days, I've most likely been denied.

Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## wuzpoppin

when does everyone think we’ll hear back? maybe by the week of feb 28?

the next month is gonna go by so so slowly


----------



## its_me_mari

wuzpoppin said:


> when does everyone think we’ll hear back? maybe by the week of feb 28?
> 
> the next month is gonna go by so so slowly


I think so! 
I was looking at last year's thread and it was around that time! 

It's going to be a looooong month 😣


----------



## ngs091

marianass45 said:


> I think so!
> I was looking at last year's thread and it was around that time!
> 
> It's going to be a looooong month 😣





marianass45 said:


> I think so!
> I was looking at last year's thread and it was around that time!
> 
> It's going to be a looooong month 😣


I too applied for Fall 2021. Screenwriting.

i just emailed them today and asked.

Here is exactly what they said... I forgot to ask about interviews, just in case. Has anyone had one? 

Hi Nick,

Decisions will most likely be out in April. Thanks for your inquiry!

Best,

The Writing Office


----------



## wuzpoppin

marianass45 said:


> I think so!
> I was looking at last year's thread and it was around that time!
> 
> It's going to be a looooong month 😣


this is gonna suck haha 

my partner interviewed with USC for production and will interview with AFI in a couple weeks for directing, and i’m just twiddling my thumbs in the corner :’)


----------



## wuzpoppin

ngs091 said:


> I too applied for Fall 2021. Screenwriting.
> 
> i just emailed them today and asked.
> 
> Here is exactly what they said... I forgot to ask about interviews, just in case. Has anyone had one?
> 
> Hi Nick,
> 
> Decisions will most likely be out in April. Thanks for your inquiry!
> 
> Best,
> 
> The Writing Office



fairly certain we don’t do interviews for screenwriting. here’s their program description: 

“John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television review committee places considerable importance on the autobiographical character sketch, story ideas, writing samples, portfolio list and letters of recommendation during the application review process. There are no admission interviews. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.”


----------



## Abbey Normal

APRIL??? UGH....THIS IS SOME A-A-RON BS!


----------



## arigold8

Wow... I’ve been counting down the days until the end of February... April feels like another year away! My anxiety might implode before then! At least we’re all in this together


----------



## grocerystoremusic

Hi!! Longtime lurker, third-time applicant, and first-time poster on this site 

I decided to finally make an account last week and engage in some of the helpful discourse from this thread. A few years ago, I wrote a similar email to the one ngs091 sent to the SC writing office and got a close response: expect a decision on your app by April or May.

That year, acceptance letters were sent the last week of February. The waitlisted crowd heard back in early March, and I received my rejection letter around March 20. By April 23, roughly all decisions were made. That included the waitlisted folks who were eventually offered admission too! I'm not positive, but pretty confident April is when the dust settles, and the Class of 2021 is completely finalized at USC. 

Since they're reviewing everything virtually, this year could absolutely be the exception that proves the rule. But for now, I'd still set my eyes on Feb 21 - March 4 (with extra special emphasis on Feb 28 to March 2)

Looking forward to sweating it out again


----------



## EJohnson21

Did any of you guys apply to multiple MFA programs within the same school? (I.e Peter Stark and Screenwriting at USC) I was wondering if it's even possible to be accepted into more than one and if so, would you have to choose or would they decide for you?


----------



## llueve

EJohnson21 said:


> Did any of you guys apply to multiple MFA programs? I was wondering if it's even possible to be accepted into more than one and if so, would you have to choose or would they decide for you?


*EDIT: Now I'm wondering if you meant multiple disciplines within the same school, like applying for both Producing (Stark) and Screenwriting at USC. I think people do do it and I assume the student chooses, but I'm not sure! I only applied to Screenwriting programs but in 4 different schools*

Yes, I applied to 4 programs.
Based on previous threads, people do get into multiple programs and it is up to the student to choose.
You'll find threads on here from people seeking advice about which school to attend. And here's an article about one lucky guy who got into AFI and USC, for instance:








						After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
					

It took multiple years, multiple applications, and over 1100 days for me to finally get into film school. Here are my biggest takeaways of the experience.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## EJohnson21

llueve said:


> *EDIT: Now I'm wondering if you meant multiple disciplines within the same school, like applying for both Producing (Stark) and Screenwriting at USC. I think people do do it and I assume the student chooses, but I'm not sure! I only applied to Screenwriting programs but in 4 different schools*
> 
> Yes, I applied to 4 programs.
> Based on previous threads, people do get into multiple programs and it is up to the student to choose.
> You'll find threads on here from people seeking advice about which school to attend. And here's an article about one lucky guy who got into AFI and USC, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
> 
> 
> It took multiple years, multiple applications, and over 1100 days for me to finally get into film school. Here are my biggest takeaways of the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Yes I totally should have clarified! Different disciplines within the same school


----------



## arigold8

Hi! How's everyone hanging in there?


----------



## llueve

arigold8 said:


> Hi! How's everyone hanging in there?


Well... Using FilmSchool to distract from work, and then using work to distract from film school... Soooooo....  😄


----------



## its_me_mari

arigold8 said:


> Hi! How's everyone hanging in there?


Anxious. I honestly don't know anymore how many times I've been checking my email (and this forum) in the past few days. hahahaha
I'll probably set a record here because I keep coming back to read last year's thread for the 100th time.

At least here in my city things are starting to open again and I've been a little busier since Monday!


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> Hi! How's everyone hanging in there?


I've kind of put it in my head that I won't hear anything until March and I'm determined to live in blissful ignorance until then  😂


----------



## Abbey Normal

arigold8 said:


> Hi! How's everyone hanging in there?


You know that feeling when you're watching a Zack Snyder Director's Cut and it's 4 HOURS long and you're waiting for it to end but the story keeps on going? Well, that's how I feel.


----------



## arigold8

It almost feels worse now that we've turned the corner on February... it's so close but not quite there... A part of me wants to put off hearing anything in case I don't get in, so I can savor this time where I'm still optimistic 😂


----------



## wuzpoppin

i feel like i've invested more time reading old threads than i did writing my application

wish i had dr. manhattan powers


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> It almost feels worse now that we've turned the corner on February... it's so close but not quite there... A part of me wants to put off hearing anything in case I don't get in, so I can savor this time where I'm still optimistic 😂


exactly! If I don't know anything, then technically it's not a no yet  😂  🤦‍♀️


----------



## imenergetic

I'm feeling pretty crazy. I don't know why- but yesterday it's like I was hit with a brick of obsessive need to know what happens. 

I don't even care if I make it or not at this point, I just want to know.


----------



## Inkie9

Same here, finding it really tricky waiting to find out! I read back through my application materials and they all started to seem terrible! It probably wasn't a good idea to do that haha. It's definitely most likely that I won't get in, but I'm an optimistic person so still have a tiny shred of hope...Although there's also the difficulty of needing a massive scholarship to attend, so even if I got an offer it's not certain that I could go.

It's especially stressful being an international student, because if it ends up being a yes (which would be AMAZING of course!) I'll only have 4 months to prepare for moving halfway across the world...sorting my visa, accommodation, covid vaccine (?!) etc...but I'm trying not to worry about those things yet because it's likely to be a no anyway. My mind just keeps going in circles of stress and doubt and excitement. But wish we could all just find out now!


----------



## amichan

Inkie9 said:


> Same here, finding it really tricky waiting to find out! I read back through my application materials and they all started to seem terrible! It probably wasn't a good idea to do that haha. It's definitely most likely that I won't get in, but I'm an optimistic person so still have a tiny shred of hope...Although there's also the difficulty of needing a massive scholarship to attend, so even if I got an offer it's not certain that I could go.
> 
> It's especially stressful being an international student, because if it ends up being a yes (which would be AMAZING of course!) I'll only have 4 months to prepare for moving halfway across the world...sorting my visa, accommodation, covid vaccine (?!) etc...but I'm trying not to worry about those things yet because it's likely to be a no anyway. My mind just keeps going in circles of stress and doubt and excitement. But wish we could all just find out now!


Speaking of having to move, I wonder if classes will be purely remote so people who don't live in LA would have more time to figure out their new living situation? I'm also an international student so *high five*! And I'm also trying really hard not to read my application materials because I feel like I'll cringe at myself hahah


----------



## katiebonnie

Inkie9 said:


> Same here, finding it really tricky waiting to find out! I read back through my application materials and they all started to seem terrible! It probably wasn't a good idea to do that haha. It's definitely most likely that I won't get in, but I'm an optimistic person so still have a tiny shred of hope...Although there's also the difficulty of needing a massive scholarship to attend, so even if I got an offer it's not certain that I could go.
> 
> It's especially stressful being an international student, because if it ends up being a yes (which would be AMAZING of course!) I'll only have 4 months to prepare for moving halfway across the world...sorting my visa, accommodation, covid vaccine (?!) etc...but I'm trying not to worry about those things yet because it's likely to be a no anyway. My mind just keeps going in circles of stress and doubt and excitement. But wish we could all just find out now!


I promised myself I wouldn't read them back  😂 

I'm international too, pretty sure I'm not getting in this year so I haven't really thought much about the actual logistics haha but I think they would make allowances if we were unable to get there. Particularly for the visa process - we can't do anything about that! 

Don't stress though! Nothing wrong with a bit of optimism


----------



## its_me_mari

Inkie9 said:


> Same here, finding it really tricky waiting to find out! I read back through my application materials and they all started to seem terrible! It probably wasn't a good idea to do that haha. It's definitely most likely that I won't get in, but I'm an optimistic person so still have a tiny shred of hope...Although there's also the difficulty of needing a massive scholarship to attend, so even if I got an offer it's not certain that I could go.
> 
> It's especially stressful being an international student, because if it ends up being a yes (which would be AMAZING of course!) I'll only have 4 months to prepare for moving halfway across the world...sorting my visa, accommodation, covid vaccine (?!), etc...but I'm trying not to worry about those things yet because it's likely to be a no anyway. My mind just keeps going in circles of stress and doubt and excitement. But wish we could all just find out now!


International here too and definitely the preparation is stressing me out! Not doing anything yet but definitely searching about visa procedures. I’ll probably get a vaccine in June (I’m hoping). In Brazil, they already finished with the first group (doctors and health workers) and just started with +80 years old.

Really hope that everyone here will be safe soon!

Keep been optimistic about it! 
I’m trying to occupy myself with other things and forget the whole process but it’s hard and I often end up here reading things all day hahahahaha I just hope time flies in February!


----------



## Umie13

Good luck to you all! Sending you love and light as you await your responses!
I'm from the U.K. and wanted to apply but missed the deadline...ekk! I've applied to U.K. institutions but would've loved to have taking a crack at USC.


----------



## JasperJohns

Where in the UK did you apply? There are more than a few great film schools across the pond.


----------



## JasperJohns

Umie13 said:


> Good luck to you all! Sending you love and light as you await your responses!
> I'm from the U.K. and wanted to apply but missed the deadline...ekk! I've applied to U.K. institutions but would've loved to have taking a crack at USC.


Where in the UK did you apply? There are more than a few great film schools across the pond. 

The YouSC website tab for "Decision Status" has been down much of today. It IS a Sunday in February, which has been the rule. These two things could be totally unrelated. I am just throwing the info into the water... like chum for the sea creatures.


----------



## Umie13

JasperJohns said:


> Where in the UK did you apply? There are more than a few great film schools across the pond.


So far I've applied to MetFilm London and have been offered a place.
My application to NFTS is ready to go (just a few lil tweaks) and half-way through my application for LFS.


----------



## arigold8

JasperJohns said:


> Where in the UK did you apply? There are more than a few great film schools across the pond.
> 
> The YouSC website tab for "Decision Status" has been down much of today. It IS a Sunday in February, which has been the rule. These two things could be totally unrelated. I am just throwing the info into the water... like chum for the sea creatures.


What is the Sunday in February rule? Is that when they first send things out??


----------



## Krmg

Y'all..... why is the YouSC portal down??!!!


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> What is the Sunday in February rule? Is that when they first send things out??


So usually USC sends out decisions on the last weekend in Feb and it seems a lot of them come out on the Sunday of that weekend. Dunno if it's a thing haha it just seems to be a trend from what I've found stalking the previous years forums lol 😂


----------



## arigold8

katiebonnie said:


> So usually USC sends out decisions on the last weekend in Feb and it seems a lot of them come out on the Sunday of that weekend. Dunno if it's a thing haha it just seems to be a trend from what I've found from stalking the previous years forums lol 😂


Ahh thank you! I knew around Feb 20th but I didn’t realize the Sunday connection. I wonder if the portal being down today means anything.


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> Ahh thank you! I knew around Feb 20th but I didn’t realize the Sunday connection. I wonder if the portal being down today means anything.


It's not actually down for me but it was over the weekend? I'm international but dunno whether that means anything haha! 

I'm pretty much ignoring USC until mid-March, I've got myself convinced that Columbia and NYU interview emails will be this week so honestly can't deal  😂


----------



## arigold8

My birthday is early next week and my biggest fear is getting rejected on it haha. I’m trying so hard to stay occupied but now that’s it the second half February it’s getting nearly impossible!


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> My birthday is early next week and my biggest fear is getting rejected on it haha. I’m trying so hard to stay occupied but now that’s it the second half February it’s getting nearly impossible!


Oh no haha! I honestly think it will be the last weekend of Feb, I think last year the acceptances started coming on the 1st March - at least on this site anyway...can you tell I've had too much time on my hands 😂


----------



## wuzpoppin

anyone wanna place bets on this weekend vs. next weekend?
it's probably next weekend, but my brain is doing mental gymnastics trying to justify it happening sooner :')

i've already read previous years' threads at least 4 times each


----------



## Abbey Normal

wuzpoppin said:


> anyone wanna place bets on this weekend vs. next weekend?
> it's probably next weekend, but my brain is doing mental gymnastics trying to justify it happening sooner :')
> 
> i've already read previous years' threads at least 4 times each


This weekend or next weekend? Doubt it. I'm all in for next month. All the chips on the table. At the rate they're going I don't care anymore.


----------



## wuzpoppin

Abbey Normal said:


> This weekend or next weekend? Doubt it. I'm all in for next month. All the chips on the table. At the rate they're going I don't care anymore.


careful, they might call your bluff and tell us in august


----------



## arigold8

wuzpoppin said:


> anyone wanna place bets on this weekend vs. next weekend?
> it's probably next weekend, but my brain is doing mental gymnastics trying to justify it happening sooner :')
> 
> i've already read previous years' threads at least 4 times each


I'm betting on next weekend to try and will it into reality!


----------



## grocerystoremusic

@wuzpoppin Since this is my third go-around, I'll take the liberty of appointing myself group bookkeeper 

After 40 seconds of careful thought, here are the official odds of when we'll hear back:

This weekend: 4 to 1
Next weekend: 1 to 1 (EVEN)
Two weeks or later: 2 to 1

Where's the smart money at?


----------



## amichan

I bet a small amount of bitcoin that emails will be sent in March but actual letters will be dated next weekend 😆


----------



## grocerystoremusic

I like that!!!


----------



## katiebonnie

amichan said:


> I bet a small amount of bitcoin that emails will be sent in March but actual letters will be dated next weekend 😆


I second this!  😂


----------



## Krmg

I bet they will come out this weekend...or rather I NEED them to come this weekend. The wait is killing me 😭


----------



## jordanaparis

Are we thinking more Sunday the 28th or Monday the 1st??


----------



## arigold8

jordanaparis said:


> Are we thinking more Sunday the 28th or Monday the 1st??


If I'm reading the past threads correctly, it looks like the first few acceptances go out on a Sunday and then keep trickling in for days-weeks after? Please correct me if I'm wrong friends haha


----------



## wuzpoppin

arigold8 said:


> If I'm reading the past threads correctly, it looks like the first few acceptances go out on a Sunday and then keep trickling in for days-weeks after? Please correct me if I'm wrong friends haha


i think they usually go out on sunday, trickle in through monday and tuesday, and then another wave starts again the next week!


----------



## grocerystoremusic

The most likely outcome is Sunday the 28th for international students & Monday the 1st for domestic students. 

International students who were accepted usually get the heads up first! Interesting way they decide to send out their letters, but it's been a pretty reliable tell the past few years. So, when our friends overseas hear back, all US students will probably have to wait one more night. 

From what I remember, there are only like a few days after that big Sunday/Monday where acceptance letters still trickle in. My memories a little fuzzy on that part -- but I don't think the rollout lasts longer than a week. Waitlisting happens pretty quickly -- usually, a week or even a few days after all acceptances are out


----------



## kikis_delivery

hey everyone! does anyone know if the screenwriting decisions come at the same time as the production program decisions??


----------



## JasperJohns

kikis_delivery said:


> hey everyone! does anyone know if the screenwriting decisions come at the same time as the production program decisions??


They are two different departments and, judging from previous years, the decisions seem to come at two different times.


----------



## arigold8

Fingers crossed emails start rolling in today!! 😬😬


----------



## Abbey Normal

As you can tell from this GIF, I'm feeling very optimistic today.


----------



## kikis_delivery

is it too early to assume that since we haven't heard anything yet today, the earliest anyone will hear back is next sunday?


----------



## katiebonnie

kikis_delivery said:


> is it too early to assume that since we haven't heard anything yet today, the earliest anyone will hear back is next sunday?


I was expecting next Sunday tbh, it's started the last Sunday every February pretty consistently for the last few years. I'd say relax and enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## ngs091

Probably. But keep in mind it is only 12:17 pm in the afternoon in Los Angeles right now. Barely even into the day.


----------



## JasperJohns

katiebonnie said:


> I was expecting next Sunday tbh, it's started the last Sunday every February pretty consistently for the last few years. I'd say relax and enjoy the rest of your weekend!


I was expecting next Sunday, as well. Can I just say, though, that it would seem we are a remarkably level-headed crew of applicants...? Glancing through previous years, the angst and the sturm und drang was present in spades. Not criticizing those other years. But it seems we've really learned from them.

Of course, it might also be a result of the past year we've all lived through. The pandemic has taken so much.  But maybe we've maybe gotten good at waiting, too....maybe...? (Because seriously, whether you applied to grad school or not, what else is there to do on a Sunday in February anymore but wait?)

Forgive me my rather melancholy musings.  Next Sunday, I think, will be different in this thread. Acceptances will come out. There will be celebration. Worry. Unexpressed anger. But we hit the 500,000 mark in the US death toll today. And part of me feels silly wanting to go to grad school so much in the face of such preventable human loss. I know that the world keeps turning and life goes on for the living. But two of the dead were my friends. Three were professional acquaintances. A dear friend lost her mother and father in the same week last Spring.

So for this Sunday, before things get crazy, let me say this:  Whoever gets into this program, or any of the others, and whoever does not, I hope we can make a difference in the world with the things we create. To sometimes just entertain, to be sure. Because temporarily forgetting can be its own balm. But to also remind us that there is still hope in this world. That we are still more alike than we are different. That we only walk this earth a short time and time is guaranteed to no one.  All the cliches hold.  So take a deep breath and enjoy it while you can. Whoever gets in, whoever doesn't, please weave all this real world strum und drang, uncertainty and loss and confusion and division into works of merit that bring us meaning, if not enough to actually change the state of affairs, then to at least buoy those of us still sitting out in the dark, looking to the screen for a light that might hopefully show the way forward, the way out.

To be incredibly obnoxious and paraphrase Tony Kushner paraphrasing Bertolt Brecht, there will be dark times, yes. But there will also be singing about the dark times. So let's sing...

I wish everyone the best of luck, presumably next Sunday. But also in the days and years beyond...


----------



## jordanaparis

JasperJohns said:


> I was expecting next Sunday, as well. Can I just say, though, that it would seem we are a remarkably level-headed crew of applicants...? Glancing through previous years, the angst and the sturm und drang was present in spades. Not criticizing those other years. But it seems we've really learned from them.
> 
> Of course, it might also be a result of the past year we've all lived through. The pandemic has taken so much.  But maybe we've maybe gotten good at waiting, too....maybe...? (Because seriously, whether you applied to grad school or not, what else is there to do on a Sunday in February anymore but wait?)
> 
> Forgive me my rather melancholy musings.  Next Sunday, I think, will be different in this thread. Acceptances will come out. There will be celebration. Worry. Unexpressed anger. But we hit the 500,000 mark in the US death toll today. And part of me feels silly wanting to go to grad school so much in the face of such preventable human loss. I know that the world keeps turning and life goes on for the living. But two of the dead were my friends. Three were professional acquaintances. A dear friend lost her mother and father in the same week last Spring.
> 
> So for this Sunday, before things get crazy, let me say this:  Whoever gets into this program, or any of the others, and whoever does not, I hope we can make a difference in the world with the things we create. To sometimes just entertain, to be sure. Because temporarily forgetting can be its own balm. But to also remind us that there is still hope in this world. That we are still more alike than we are different. That we only walk this earth a short time and time is guaranteed to no one.  All the cliches hold.  So take a deep breath and enjoy it while you can. Whoever gets in, whoever doesn't, please weave all this real world strum und drang, uncertainty and loss and confusion and division into works of merit that bring us meaning, if not enough to actually change the state of affairs, then to at least buoy those of us still sitting out in the dark, looking to the screen for a light that might hopefully show the way forward, the way out.
> 
> To be incredibly obnoxious and paraphrase Tony Kushner paraphrasing Bertolt Brecht, there will be dark times, yes. But there will also be singing about the dark times. So let's warm up and train our voices -- and sing!
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck, presumably next Sunday. But also in the days and years beyond...


Thank you for this. Wishing you the best as well!


----------



## its_me_mari

JasperJohns said:


> I was expecting next Sunday, as well. Can I just say, though, that it would seem we are a remarkably level-headed crew of applicants...? Glancing through previous years, the angst and the sturm und drang was present in spades. Not criticizing those other years. But it seems we've really learned from them.
> 
> Of course, it might also be a result of the past year we've all lived through. The pandemic has taken so much.  But maybe we've maybe gotten good at waiting, too....maybe...? (Because seriously, whether you applied to grad school or not, what else is there to do on a Sunday in February anymore but wait?)
> 
> Forgive me my rather melancholy musings.  Next Sunday, I think, will be different in this thread. Acceptances will come out. There will be celebration. Worry. Unexpressed anger. But we hit the 500,000 mark in the US death toll today. And part of me feels silly wanting to go to grad school so much in the face of such preventable human loss. I know that the world keeps turning and life goes on for the living. But two of the dead were my friends. Three were professional acquaintances. A dear friend lost her mother and father in the same week last Spring.
> 
> So for this Sunday, before things get crazy, let me say this:  Whoever gets into this program, or any of the others, and whoever does not, I hope we can make a difference in the world with the things we create. To sometimes just entertain, to be sure. Because temporarily forgetting can be its own balm. But to also remind us that there is still hope in this world. That we are still more alike than we are different. That we only walk this earth a short time and time is guaranteed to no one.  All the cliches hold.  So take a deep breath and enjoy it while you can. Whoever gets in, whoever doesn't, please weave all this real world strum und drang, uncertainty and loss and confusion and division into works of merit that bring us meaning, if not enough to actually change the state of affairs, then to at least buoy those of us still sitting out in the dark, looking to the screen for a light that might hopefully show the way forward, the way out.
> 
> To be incredibly obnoxious and paraphrase Tony Kushner paraphrasing Bertolt Brecht, there will be dark times, yes. But there will also be singing about the dark times. So let's sing...
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck, presumably next Sunday. But also in the days and years beyond...


Thank you!
I think I needed to hear that! 

Besides, in times like this, is really great to see the sense of community and support that this forum has! 
I'm really glad I found a place to share the experience with so many great people.
Thank you again!  😄 

Hoping that everyone here gets in their dream school!!! 
Sunday, here we come! (hopefully)


----------



## sierhlj

Dears, I hope this is helpful.
As I recalled my conversation with the interviewer, he stated that usually, the offer was out around early March. He said if there was a delay, could be mid-March.


----------



## kikis_delivery

sierhlj said:


> Dears, I hope this is helpful.
> As I recalled my conversation with the interviewer, he stated that usually, the offer was out around early March. He said if there was a delay, could be mid-March.


wait, i thought the screenwriting program didn’t do interviews???


----------



## katiebonnie

kikis_delivery said:


> wait, i thought the screenwriting program didn’t do interviews???


They don't. I think maybe @sierhlj is a Producing applicant?


----------



## sierhlj

kikis_delivery said:


> wait, i thought the screenwriting program didn’t do interviews???


Yes, my bad. I misread the section. I am applying to the producing program. Sorry about that.


----------



## Chris W

sierhlj said:


> Yes, my bad. I misread the section. I am applying to the producing program. Sorry about that.


Stark thread is here if you want to post there:





__





						USC School of Cinmeatic Arts - Stark Proudcing Program 2021
					

Hi there!  I recently graduated from USC School of Cinemat Arts undergrad, and just submitted my application to the Stark Producing program a couple days ago. Figured I’d make a thread for it on here in case anyone else has applied!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## kikis_delivery

sierhlj said:


> Yes, my bad. I misread the section. I am applying to the producing program. Sorry about that.


no worries at all, and good luck!!!


----------



## aaaaa

sierhlj said:


> Yes, my bad. I misread the section. I am applying to the producing program. Sorry about that.


You've taken a year off that person's life. hahaha


----------



## MilesofTrials

larrypick said:


> Read the wiki and biography of trending celebrities and famous personalities from India and the world here: StarkTimes.com



A film school chat room is flung into a far-reaching international conspiracy when a mysterious user posts a link to a spammy website.


----------



## Chris W

I killed that post... but apparently not quick enough. If only you guys knew how many spammers try to post. Used to wake up to 60 korean gambling posts posted overnight until I learned some Korean with some help from a Korean user to flag certain words.


----------



## Chris W

MilesofTrials said:


> A film school chat room is flung into a far-reaching international conspiracy when a mysterious user posts a link to a spammy website.


I sense another movie plot here.


----------



## mcrawfordguy

Hey all!
I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


----------



## ngs091

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


Congrats! So happy for you! That means we shall start hearing about the rest of us!
@ everyone else... any domestic (USA) applicants get accepted yet? As I heard they usually accept international first?


----------



## amichan

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !









And congrats!!  🥳


----------



## mcrawfordguy

amichan said:


> And congrats!!  🥳


I


ngs091 said:


> Congrats! So happy for you! That means we shall start hearing about the rest of us!
> @ everyone else... any domestic (USA) applicants get accepted yet? As I heard they usually accept international first?


Thanks! The International student yes comes in the form of - "we want you in the fall but show us you can afford it again!" through the YouSC portal. It's a notice of " confirmed academic eligibility" that says "we look forward to seeing you in the fall once you do X,Y and Z" and will be followed up with the formal offer once the financial paperwork/passport etc. are submitted (again!).


----------



## katiebonnie

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


Wow it feels so early this year?! Congrats!! Did you get an email or was it on your portal?


----------



## Krmg

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


Congrats!!! 🥳🥳🥳 I hope more offers start rolling out soon!


----------



## Abbey Normal

mcrawfordguy said:


> I
> 
> Thanks! The International student yes comes in the form of - "we want you in the fall but show us you can afford it again!" through the YouSC portal. It's a notice of " confirmed academic eligibility" that says "we look forward to seeing you in the fall once you do X,Y and Z" and will be followed up with the formal offer once the financial paperwork/passport etc. are submitted (again!).


CONGRATS!!! Are you serious about the "show us you can afford it" email? Lol. Hopefully you recieve some kind of scholarship.

Way to end the week!


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> CONGRATS!!! Are you serious about the "show us you can afford it" email? Lol. Hopefully you recieve some kind of scholarship.
> 
> Way to end the week!


Yes this is the norm for international applicants it seems.


----------



## its_me_mari

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


Congratulations!!! Must be super exciting!!  😄 

That means that it's happening guys hahahahha


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone!

Accepted USC applicants who are Supporting Members can request to join the USC student club on the site, which will give you the USC badge, and access to the private USC forums so we can get that section hopping again this year.



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## grocerystoremusic

...Round 2 at midnight? 👀


----------



## kikis_delivery

grocerystoremusic said:


> ...Round 2 at midnight? 👀


is that the time they're typically released?


----------



## arigold8

Do we think the domestic applicants will start getting emails tomorrow since International started today? Ahhhh!!


----------



## grocerystoremusic

Not sure tbh! Usually happens early in the day though. 

But an excuse to stay up and frantically log-in to the portal would be nice


----------



## imenergetic

The last time I stayed up until midnight for the release of something I was disappointed to find out it was being released midnight in CA and I live on the east coast. So I'm just going to go to bed early instead.


----------



## grocerystoremusic

arigold8 said:


> Do we think the domestic applicants will start getting emails tomorrow since International started today? Ahhhh!!


Yes that too


imenergetic said:


> The last time I stayed up until midnight for the release of something I was disappointed to find out it was being released midnight in CA and I live on the east coast. So I'm just going to go to bed early instead.


Omg good call I totally forgot the time difference


----------



## aaaaa

mcrawfordguy said:


> Hey all!
> I've been silently following on this thread for a couple of months now. I'm an international applicant (from Scotland) currently living and working in New York. I was admitted to the MFA this morning!  Hoping to be able to afford it and see some of you in the fall. Feel free to reach out via IG - @mcrawfordguy !


wooohoooo congrats


----------



## meep

do domestic applicants usually hear back next day after international applicants, or is monday more likely?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Question to the group - On average how many writers are accepted into USC's Writing for Screen and TV Program?

UT Austin accpets 7
AFI accepts 28
NYU accepts 24
USC ???


----------



## wuzpoppin

Abbey Normal said:


> Question to the group - On average how many writers are accepted into USC's Writing for Screen and TV Program?
> 
> UT Austin accpets 7
> AFI accepts 28
> NYU accepts 24
> USC ???


i’ve read 32 in previous threads!


----------



## JasperJohns

CONGRATULATIONS, MAN!  WOO HOO!  (EDIT: I somehow failed to quote the post of the bloke who was accepted. Haha. ugh).


----------



## Krmg

Anyone get an email about admittance? I saw a few more production students got admitted but no USC email in my inbox this morning...😭


----------



## katiebonnie

Has only one person been admitted so far?


----------



## Krmg

katiebonnie said:


> Has only one person been admitted so far?


Only one on this board so far


----------



## JasperJohns

I just got an acceptance letter! (domestic student). Notification that my decision status had been updated came at 6:27 a.m. EST. I just saw it now (7:40ish a.m.) because, well, I got up to use the bathroom. haha. There was no info regarding scholarship decisions. (But I am bleary eyed and not awake so I only skimmed the letter.) Anyone know when scholarship info came through in previous years?


----------



## katiebonnie

JasperJohns said:


> I just got an acceptance letter! (domestic student). Notification that my decision status had been updated came at 6:27 a.m. EST. I just saw it now (7:40ish a.m.) because, well, I got up to use the bathroom. haha. There was no info regarding scholarship decisions. (But I am bleary eyed and not awake.) Anyone know when scholarship info came through in previous years?


congratulations!!!!


----------



## Krmg

JasperJohns said:


> I just got an acceptance letter! (domestic student). Notification that my decision status had been updated came at 6:27 a.m. EST. I just saw it now (7:40ish a.m.) because, well, I got up to use the bathroom. haha. There was no info regarding scholarship decisions. (But I am bleary eyed and not awake.) Anyone know when scholarship info came through in previous years?


Congrats!! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## JasperJohns

Krmg said:


> Congrats!! 🥳🥳🥳


Thank you. Now I just gotta start an international drug cartel to be able to pay for it... (seems like a safe, stable line of work, right?)


----------



## JasperJohns

katiebonnie said:


> congratulations!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## meep

i got accepted around 4:30am (domestic, via email)


----------



## JasperJohns

Congrats! That is awesome. Did your letter say anything about scholarships?


----------



## viipyramids

holy shit I got accepted!!!! I woke up to an email saying a decision was posted and I knew that could only mean one thing. I'm in complete shock right now. I'm a domestic student and the email was sent at 2:33am (2/27/21).

No mention of scholarship yet, but did everyone's letter mention "Your academic records indicate that you will make a significant contribution to academic life at the university," and "This admission is offered subject to your maintaining your present level of academic achievement"? I am wondering if that is the standard letter or an indication that a scholarship is incoming. I'm also curious when scholarship info comes in. I will sell my left kidney to make sure I can attend, but I'd rather not have to.

Congratulations to @JasperJohns, @abo and @mcrawfordguy and I look forward to meeting everyone this fall!


----------



## grocerystoremusic

Congrats, guys!! This is a massive accomplishment. Enjoy sharing the news with friends, fam, and everyone else that makes up your inner circle. Much deserved


----------



## JasperJohns

viipyramids said:


> holy shit I got accepted!!!! I woke up to an email saying a decision was posted and I knew that could only mean one thing. I'm in complete shock right now. I'm a domestic student and the email was sent at 2:33am (2/27/21).
> 
> No mention of scholarship yet, but did everyone's letter mention "Your academic records indicate that you will make a significant contribution to academic life at the university," and "This admission is offered subject to your maintaining your present level of academic achievement"? I am wondering if that is the standard letter or an indication that a scholarship is incoming. I'm also curious when scholarship info comes in. I will sell my left kidney to make sure I can attend, but I'd rather not have to.
> 
> Congratulations to @JasperJohns, @abo and @mcrawfordguy and I look forward to meeting everyone this fall!


Hey! That is so awesome!!!!! Very happy for you! My letter had this sentence, "Your academic records indicate that you will make a significant contribution to academic life at the university," But not the other one, as I am not currently enrolled in academic study. (Are you?)

Regarding putting your left kidney on the market. I know a guy, but he only trafficks in right kidneys. Think on it. hahahahaha.

All joking aside, genuinely happy for everyone -- And for those who do not get in, hang in there. Rejection in this field is nearly constant. Keep going. And if you are gonna reapply, I would happy share most of my materials with you, if it might help.


----------



## jordanaparis

Congratulations everyone!! Hoping more acceptances are going to come out tomorrow or the next couple days 🤞


----------



## arigold8

jordanaparis said:


> Congratulations everyone!! Hoping more acceptances are going to come out tomorrow or the next couple days 🤞


Congrats to all who got in!!!!

 For those of us still anxiously refreshing and praying, do we know if they’re still sending things out over the next few days? Or when the waitlist decisions come out?


----------



## JasperJohns

arigold8 said:


> Congrats to all who got in!!!!
> 
> For those of us still anxiously refreshing and praying, do we know if they’re still sending things out over the next few days? Or when the waitlist decisions come out?


GroceryStoreMusic said in a previous post in this chain, "That year, acceptance letters were sent the last week of February. The waitlisted crowd heard back in early March, and I received my rejection letter around March 20. By April 23, roughly all decisions were made. That included the waitlisted folks who were eventually offered admission too! I'm not positive, but pretty confident April is when the dust settles, and the Class of 2021 is completely finalized at USC."

I recall reading in previous years that a second round of acceptance letters went out the weekend after the first round of letters. I am not sure if this is common practice, but I believe it has happened before. 

Note that most other years found out on Saturday Night into Sunday morning for foreign/domestic, respectively, whereas this year was Friday night into Saturday morning. So things shift ever so slightly, obvs.


----------



## JasperJohns

Tha


grocerystoremusic said:


> Congrats, guys!! This is a massive accomplishment. Enjoy sharing the news with friends, fam, and everyone else that makes up your inner circle. Much deserved


Thanks! I love your user name btw. GroceryStoreMusic is a whole genre unto itself. Kind of awful to listen to, yet we know every single word of every single song. And there is always Delilah at night. hahaha


----------



## MJSTEWA

Hey guys, been lurking for a while. Got my acceptance this morning around 4:30 EST. No word on financial aid on my end yet, but you do get a link to a USC portal so that might come later. Anyway, congrats to all my future classmates, looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Chris W

JasperJohns said:


> I just got an acceptance letter! (domestic student). Notification that my decision status had been updated came at 6:27 a.m. EST. I just saw it now (7:40ish a.m.) because, well, I got up to use the bathroom. haha. There was no info regarding scholarship decisions. (But I am bleary eyed and not awake so I only skimmed the letter.) Anyone know when scholarship info came through in previous years?





abo said:


> i got accepted around 4:30am (domestic, via email)





viipyramids said:


> holy shit I got accepted!!!! I woke up to an email saying a decision was posted and I knew that could only mean one thing. I'm in complete shock right now. I'm a domestic student and the email was sent at 2:33am (2/27/21).
> 
> No mention of scholarship yet, but did everyone's letter mention "Your academic records indicate that you will make a significant contribution to academic life at the university," and "This admission is offered subject to your maintaining your present level of academic achievement"? I am wondering if that is the standard letter or an indication that a scholarship is incoming. I'm also curious when scholarship info comes in. I will sell my left kidney to make sure I can attend, but I'd rather not have to.
> 
> Congratulations to @JasperJohns, @abo and @mcrawfordguy and I look forward to meeting everyone this fall!





MJSTEWA said:


> Hey guys, been lurking for a while. Got my acceptance this morning around 4:30 EST. No word on financial aid on my end yet, but you do get a link to a USC portal so that might come later. Anyway, congrats to all my future classmates, looking forward to meeting you guys!


Woohoo!!!! It's happening. This is great news everyone.  Big congrats to those who got in.

To join the private USC forums for accepted students use this link below:

PRIVATE CLUB - USC

You need to be a Supporting Member to join but you'll get permanent access to the private forum. It'll give you access to the private USC forum where you can all chat and meet up there.



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts.187/
		


Also if you're accepted please be sure to update your Applications in our database with _as much info as you can _such as notification dates, GPA, portfolios, etc as it'll be a huge help to others. (Most of that data is only visible to members and not public web or Google) The more data the site has the more accurate the acceptance data is.

Again huge congrats to everyone!

And I said this in other thread - to those who did not get in yet do not give up hope. Acceptance may still be coming and even if it isn't this round it does not define you. Keep at it. Keep creating. 👊


----------



## CampbellSoup

I got my admission email this morning!!!!!! I'm very happy, very excited. If past years are any indication, acceptances will continue to trickle in over the next few days and scholarships come in way later.


----------



## aaaaa

CampbellSoup said:


> I got my admission email this morning!!!!!! I'm very happy, very excited. If past years are any indication, acceptances will continue to trickle in over the next few days and scholarships come in way later.


Congrats! But I thought all the domestic acceptances generally come out on one day (which is today) around the same time. And then the waitlisted people will be notified eventually in the coming weeks. And then in April come the final rejections.

Don't get me wrong- I like your version better! But I'm already 2 cocktails deep in my spiral of depression. Should I stop or keep going?


----------



## imenergetic

aaaaa said:


> Congrats! But I thought all the domestic acceptances generally come out on one day (which is today) around the same time. And then the waitlisted people will be notified eventually in the coming weeks. And then in April come the final rejections.
> 
> Don't get me wrong- I like your version better! But I'm already 2 cocktails deep in my spiral of depression. Should I stop or keep going?


I looked at some previous years, and some of the accepted dates were super out over 3 or 4 days, not just 2. I could be reading wrong of course. I'm not going to get truly depressed until i get my "scram, or else!" Email.


----------



## aaaaa

imenergetic said:


> I looked at some previous years, and some of the accepted dates were super out over 3 or 4 days, not just 2. I could be reading wrong of course. I'm not going to get truly depressed until i get my "scram, or else!" Email.


Same here! Optimism level over 9000! (I just use anything as an excuse to drink)


----------



## aaaaa

arigold8 said:


> Congrats to all who got in!!!!
> 
> For those of us still anxiously refreshing and praying, do we know if they’re still sending things out over the next few days? Or when the waitlist decisions come out?


Hey! I know you from Reddit! Check your reddit!


----------



## theMorrigan

Huge congrats to @mcrawfordguy @JasperJohns @CampbellSoup @viipyramids @MJSTEWA @abo !! Super excited to see your success!

For the rest of us, though I know it's hard to keep the faith, we should remember that our journeys aren't over. Kevin Feige applied 6 times before his acceptance. Waitlisted is still a possibility, as are more acceptances. 

JasperJohns, I'd love to look at your materials. My email is kara.mia.lyle@gmail.com.


----------



## Krmg

How is everyone doing today?! My stomach has been a constant bowl of jelly since acceptances started rolling out. 

Has anyone heard back from USC lately? I saw rejections are going out, but I haven't received one yet... do y'all think waitlists/acceptances are still rolling out too or have they all been sent out?


----------



## katiebonnie

Krmg said:


> How is everyone doing today?! My stomach has been a constant bowl of jelly since acceptances started rolling out.
> 
> Has anyone heard back from USC lately? I saw rejections are going out, but I haven't received one yet... do y'all think waitlists/acceptances are still rolling out too or have they all been sent out?


They're sending out rejections already?! God I thought that was usually like mid-march. That actually makes me feel loads better haha because at least then I can just not think about it any more. And start prepping for fall 22 applications.  🙃


----------



## Krmg

katiebonnie said:


> They're sending out rejections already?! God I thought that was usually like mid-march. That actually makes me feel loads better haha because at least then I can just not think about it any more. And start prepping for fall 22 applications.


Some of the producing applicants are saying they can access a rejection letter on yousc. I'm not quite sure why USC doesn't send all of the results out at once, cause the stress sucks 😕


----------



## Chris W

Krmg said:


> Some of the producing applicants are saying they can access a rejection letter on yousc. I'm not quite sure why USC doesn't send all of the results out at once, cause the stress sucks 😕


I think it's because USC has a ton of different USC professors reviewing applications and they all move at their own pace. Or at least that's the vibe I got from our interview with them.


----------



## Abbey Normal

How are my fellow Trojan applicants doing? I have yet to hear from USC and have not received a rejection letter. I guess it now boils down to two options: either I've been rejected or I've been waitlisted. I'm going to assume the former. However, the optimist in me hopes they're still rolling out interviews lol. So who knows, right? Congrats again to everyone who received an acceptance letter.


----------



## Inkie9

Hi! I haven't heard anything either, and I'm assuming it will be a rejection. But I think some people might still receive acceptances in the next week or so, because in previous years they have sent another batch out in early March after the initial wave. I just wish they sent rejections out early too – waiting is so tough, I want to be put out of my misery!


----------



## imenergetic

I like to think that we don't get rejections immediately because we are like... unofficially waitlisted and maybe they wait to see if any spots open up immediately before sending out the second round, then waitlists, etc. It makes me feel better to think I'm good enough if all the people better than me drop out. Maybe it doesn't make me feel better. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## JasperJohns

imenergetic said:


> I like to think that we don't get rejections immediately because we are like... unofficially waitlisted and maybe they wait to see if any spots open up immediately before sending out the second round, then waitlists, etc. It makes me feel better to think I'm good enough if all the people better than me drop out. Maybe it doesn't make me feel better. I really don't know anymore.


This seems really logical to me! Hang in there and keep fighting!


----------



## ngs091

imenergetic said:


> I like to think that we don't get rejections immediately because we are like... unofficially waitlisted and maybe they wait to see if any spots open up immediately before sending out the second round, then waitlists, etc. It makes me feel better to think I'm good enough if all the people better than me drop out. Maybe it doesn't make me feel better. I really don't know anymore.


To be honest, I have not been accepted yet, either. This would be for a second time in about 4 years.

But, I wouldn’t worry about it too much.

A lot of the submissions process not only is a crapshoot, but also (as in all submissions) simply comes down to taste.

I have been writing for twenty years (I am 36). More than half of that for money (mostly arts section journalism, but I have sold fiction before,) and to be honest I am quite comfortable with my ability both in craft and storytelling.

Look at it this way: have you ever seen a film you didn’t like that was made? How about one that is universally loved that you don’t like?

Within reason... it comes mostly down to taste.

The problem I personally have is that my heart and taste are a mixture of literary and horror, which makes my work a VERY hard sell. It’s usually too horror for literary publishing, too literary for the horror ones.

I am more applying to actually SELL my work by making it more commercial without jeopardizing my vision.

Yet.... Commerciality and literary talent are very separate.

Unfortunately.

Most of my favorite films/screenplays are from indie filmmakers.

I personally can count the amount of mainstream, 2000+ theatres released films of all genres that I liked on my hands in the past 10 years. And most of those were fun trash. So.... perhaps only one hand for what I consider to be quality scripts.

Tastes change too. The films of this era are far different than the New Hollywood age.

They are far more about cgi and spectacle than actual storytelling or creativity.

The gatekeepers in education and in the industry and at film studios I am sure realize that.


----------



## hanjam27

I'm in! I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU, but I'm thrilled. 

Good luck to anyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## amichan

hanjam27 said:


> I'm in! I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> Good luck to anyone still waiting to hear back!


Awesomesauce, congratulations!! Did you receive your letter just now?


----------



## JasperJohns

hanjam27 said:


> I'm in! I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> Good luck to anyone still waiting to hear back!


Hey! Congrats! I went to NYU undergrad for another discipline and know a ton of people who came out of their writing program, if you wanna chat. (I was also accepted to USC. Did not apply to NYU, just because I did not wanna go where I had already gone).


----------



## hanjam27

amichan said:


> Awesomesauce, congratulations!! Did you receive your letter just now?


No, I got it on Saturday, but didn't have a chance to post until now.


----------



## Chris W

hanjam27 said:


> I'm in! I'm still waiting to hear back from NYU, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> Good luck to anyone still waiting to hear back!


Congrats! Add your Application to our database when you can.  There's also a private USC forum for accepted and current students on this site of you want to join.


----------



## aaaaa

Hey everyone! I got waitlisted as of twenty minutes ago! The notification came via email. I am a domestic applicant.


----------



## Chris W

aaaaa said:


> Hey everyone! I got waitlisted as of twenty minutes ago! The notification came via email. I am a domestic applicant.


Congrats! Add your application to the database when you can. Waitlisted peeps can join the USC private forum as well.


----------



## JasperJohns

aaaaa said:


> Hey everyone! I got waitlisted as of twenty minutes ago! The notification came via email. I am a domestic applicant.


CONGRATS!  That is a huge deal!


----------



## Abbey Normal

aaaaa said:


> Hey everyone! I got waitlisted as of twenty minutes ago! The notification came via email. I am a domestic applicant.


Congrats!!! I guess it's probably safe to assume USC is done sending out interview notifications. That's a bummer because I thought my USC app was pretty strong. Oh well.


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> Congrats!!! I guess it's probably safe to assume USC is done sending out interview notifications. That's a bummer because I thought my USC app was pretty strong. Oh well.


Interviews not required FYI


----------



## aaaaa

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Add your application to the database when you can. Waitlisted peeps can join the USC private forum as well.


I just did


----------



## Chris W

aaaaa said:


> I just did


I fixed your title. And great experience btw.

And btw you DID get in. Gaurenteed Spring admission.


----------



## kikis_delivery

Congratulations!!!! Did it say you had guaranteed admission for spring?


aaaaa said:


> Hey everyone! I got waitlisted as of twenty minutes ago! The notification came via email. I am a domestic applicant.


----------



## Chris W

kikis_delivery said:


> Congratulations!!!! Did it say you had guaranteed admission for spring?


That has historically been the case for all USC Waitlisted


----------



## kikis_delivery

I wonder if all the waitlist emails went out at once or if they're going to be staggered....


----------



## aaaaa

kikis_delivery said:


> Congratulations!!!! Did it say you had guaranteed admission for spring?


No it did not. "The waitlist guarantees that you will be considered for Fall 2021 admission if any admitted students decline our offer of admission prior to the start of the semester....The waitlist will remain open through the end of the year and will close on Friday, August 27, 2021."
It says nothing about Spring at all.


----------



## Chris W

aaaaa said:


> No it did not. "The waitlist guarantees that you will be considered for Fall 2021 admission if any admitted students decline our offer of admission prior to the start of the semester....The waitlist will remain open through the end of the year and will close on Friday, August 27, 2021."
> It says nothing about Spring at all.


Huh. I wonder if that's what they said last year. Maybe they stopped doing that.


----------



## aaaaa

kikis_delivery said:


> I wonder if all the waitlist emails went out at once or if they're going to be staggered....


Hi! I've done some examination of past years' forums and everything seems staggered- even the emails for those accepted seem to be within ten minutes to a few hours apart.


----------



## katiebonnie

Chris W said:


> Huh. I wonder if that's what they said last year. Maybe they stopped doing that.


I thought it was only Film and Production that did that? I didn't think Writing had ever had spring admission? I dunno though!



Abbey Normal said:


> Congrats!!! I guess it's probably safe to assume USC is done sending out interview notifications. That's a bummer because I thought my USC app was pretty strong. Oh well.


They don't interview for writing! It's just a yes, waitlisted or no  🤷‍♀️ I wish they'd just bloody release them all in one go though haha


----------



## Chris W

katiebonnie said:


> I thought it was only Film and Production that did that? I didn't think Writing had ever had spring admission? I dunno though!
> 
> 
> They don't interview for writing! It's just a yes, waitlisted or no  🤷‍♀️ I wish they'd just bloody release them all in one go though haha


Oh! Maybe that's where I'm confused.  Sorry if I gave out bad info.


----------



## reneec

Hi all! I've been lurking for quite some time now, I just checked my email and got my waitlist notification at 4:12 EST (domestic).


----------



## aaaaa

Renee Cunningham said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for quite some time now, I just checked my email and got my waitlist notification at 4:12 EST (domestic).


Mine was a few minutes before. 4:10 EST (saying this to show that they don't come out at the same time)


----------



## fehab77

Congrats to all of those who were accepted and those of you who were waitlisted🎉. Other than @mcrawfordguy, have any international students been accepted into the program? Unless I'm mistaken, he seems to be the only one as of now.


----------



## EJohnson21

I was waitlisted for television production with a guaranteed slot for spring!! Waiting to hear back on this application 🤍


----------



## Chris W

Renee Cunningham said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for quite some time now, I just checked my email and got my waitlist notification at 4:12 EST (domestic).





EJohnson21 said:


> I was waitlisted for television production with a guaranteed slot for spring!! Waiting to hear back on this application 🤍


Congrats! Waitlisters can join the USC club and access the forum:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


🎉🎉


----------



## katiebonnie

Got my rejection this morning, didn't get an email but I checked my portal. Letter was dated March 2nd but the portal updated overnight so I got it this morning (4th March). Good luck everyone!


----------



## Inkie9

katiebonnie said:


> Got my rejection this morning, didn't get an email but I checked my portal. Letter was dated March 2nd but the portal updated overnight so I got it this morning (4th March). Good luck everyone!


Same here, no email but rejection letter was on the portal dated 2nd March. At least now we know and can try to move on I guess. Wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## ngs091

Well.... I got my rejection letter.

The good news, however, after applying twice in four years... I think I realized now why I got these rejections.

I can't swear to it... but in short after looking on the website, I now realize that I CLEARLY can't read directions.

The samples I submitted for the Elevator and Dinner prompts were supposed to be mere single scenes.

I fucking (sorry) submitted full stories in that one location/situation and within the page count. I mean I had a clear conflict and a structure, a character arc, a twist etc....

I am pretty sure I shot myself in the foot with that. Unless someone who got accepted did the same?


----------



## theMorrigan

Also got rejection letter. I did get an email stamped around 1:30AM PST. Still waiting to hear from LMU, so I haven't given up all hope yet for this cycle. Particularly because I really fell in love with LMU's program as I delved into their curriculum and the energy and passion from the faculty with whom I interviewed. 

@ngs091 I really hope that wasn't a mark against you. I've read challenge scenes from people accepted over the last few cycles that did the same thing. I've also read a number of articles here on filmschool.org that emphasize a point that may be hard to accept as we deal with the rejection -- but we should hold onto it like a mantra: 

Great writers, great storytellers, get rejected every year because we may not fit the cohort the admissions committee crafts. And because USC accepts 32 of thousands of applicants. If we know in our souls, in our hearts and bones, that we're meant to create, then we take the rejection and keep on writing. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm sitting here picking apart everything I submitted to USC (and everything I said in my LMU interview) and trying to figure out where I went wrong, too. But I want to believe we'll get the right YES. And maybe that's not USC. Or maybe not USC this year. But I'm a closet optimist, so...

@katiebonnie and @Inkie9 for you as well, I hope that we all get better news from our other applications.


----------



## ngs091

Thanks


theMorrigan said:


> Also got rejection letter. I did get an email stamped around 1:30AM PST. Still waiting to hear from LMU, so I haven't given up all hope yet for this cycle. Particularly because I really fell in love with LMU's program as I delved into their curriculum and the energy and passion from the faculty with whom I interviewed.
> 
> @ngs091 I really hope that wasn't a mark against you. I've read challenge scenes from people accepted over the last few cycles that did the same thing. I've also read a number of articles here on filmschool.org that emphasize a point that may be hard to accept as we deal with the rejection -- but we should hold onto it like a mantra:
> 
> Great writers, great storytellers, get rejected every year because we may not fit the cohort the admissions committee crafts. And because USC accepts 32 of thousands of applicants. If we know in our souls, in our hearts and bones, that we're meant to create, then we take the rejection and keep on writing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm sitting here picking apart everything I submitted to USC (and everything I said in my LMU interview) and trying to figure out where I went wrong, too. But I want to believe we'll get the right YES. And maybe that's not USC. Or maybe not USC this year. But I'm a closet optimist, so...
> 
> @katiebonnie and @Inkie9 for you as well, I hope that we all get better news from our other applications.


Thanks for the well wishes!

Ya.. you are right... that was more me too picking apart my pieces. So much that I am like 'did this one minor word repetition  between paragraphs on page 5 do it?' Haha!

No idea what went wrong. Even if I would love to know. But like I said further up this discussion, it often comes down to taste and is kind of a crapshoot.

But I am still waiting on other schools. So we will see!

And good luck to you all too!


----------



## katiebonnie

theMorrigan said:


> Also got rejection letter. I did get an email stamped around 1:30AM PST. Still waiting to hear from LMU, so I haven't given up all hope yet for this cycle. Particularly because I really fell in love with LMU's program as I delved into their curriculum and the energy and passion from the faculty with whom I interviewed.
> 
> @ngs091 I really hope that wasn't a mark against you. I've read challenge scenes from people accepted over the last few cycles that did the same thing. I've also read a number of articles here on filmschool.org that emphasize a point that may be hard to accept as we deal with the rejection -- but we should hold onto it like a mantra:
> 
> Great writers, great storytellers, get rejected every year because we may not fit the cohort the admissions committee crafts. And because USC accepts 32 of thousands of applicants. If we know in our souls, in our hearts and bones, that we're meant to create, then we take the rejection and keep on writing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm sitting here picking apart everything I submitted to USC (and everything I said in my LMU interview) and trying to figure out where I went wrong, too. But I want to believe we'll get the right YES. And maybe that's not USC. Or maybe not USC this year. But I'm a closet optimist, so...
> 
> @katiebonnie and @Inkie9 for you as well, I hope that we all get better news from our other applications.


It's such a hard one and this is a very strange year too. I never actually thought I would get in so it's not much of a surprise but still disappointing.

I'm wondering if any of the accepted applicants would be willing to share their materials? I found the autobiographical character sketch really hard and wasn't happy with it even when I submitted so would love to read some successful samples before I try again next cycle.


----------



## Krmg

Got my USC rejection too. I feel relieved in a way. Still waiting to hear back from AFI and Chapman 🤞🏽


----------



## its_me_mari

Same here! Got my rejection 2 hours ago. I received a email asking to check the portal and it was there.

Still waiting to hear back from other schools!


----------



## imenergetic

Rejected here too! So relieved to know! I really hate having things hang over my head.


----------



## arigold8

Got my rejection this morning too. Definitely stings to see the fine print right now, but at least the band aid was ripped off.


----------



## sraz

Got a rejection letter too. Just wondering what everyone's letter says - mine says that the faculty suggests building my portfolio and reapplying in the future. Wondering if there's any significance in that or if I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## ngs091

sraz said:


> Got a rejection letter too. Just wondering what everyone's letter says - mine says that the faculty suggests building my portfolio and reapplying in the future. Wondering if there's any significance in that or if I'm reading too much into it.


Probably! I got an obvious form letter.

Edit: Whoops... I actually got that too in the first paragraph. I  skimmed the first time I read it. But.... ya... it is an obvious form letter, though. At least for me.


----------



## llueve

Also got my rejection. Man, I tell ya, it smarts! Silly me, I thought my materials were gonna get an acceptance. 

Makes me feel better though to see others in the same boat, not out of pettiness, but makes me feel like OK, other applicants who to me seemed really really great also didn't get an acceptance, I'm in good company in that sense. 

Thanks everyone for building community on this wild ride!




sraz said:


> Just wondering what everyone's letter says - mine says that the faculty suggests building my portfolio and reapplying in the future. Wondering if there's any significance in that or if I'm reading too much into it.



Mine said the same thing: "Nonetheless, the School of Cinematic Arts faculty recommended that you continue to build     your portfolio and reapply for a future semester."

And I took it to be something they put into every letter. Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news


----------



## ngs091

All that said... as others I am still waiting on Chapman and Cal State Northridge.

However, if any of you want to add me on social media, here is my Facebook......






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




And/or if you want to shoot the shit about movies... here is my Mubi profile where I have 1,700+ capsule film reviews.....









						N11370
					

N11370 is on mubi.com, the social network for people who love film.




					mubi.com


----------



## Abbey Normal

Ugh...got my rejection letter/email. I really thought my application was strong lol. And it was vetted by a staff writer and a fellow MFA writer haha. Oh well, guess I was not Trojan material.

Still waiting on Chapman, UT Austin................and NYU (???)

Really hope I get into AFI cause that is my number one choice.

For everyone else, I feel ya! Rejection hurts, but it's part of the writing life. Keep at it. I'll be having myself a glass of whiskey on behalf of everyone here.

Congrats to those who were accepted!!! Plz hire me when you become a showrunner. Cheers!


----------



## Chris W

katiebonnie said:


> Got my rejection this morning, didn't get an email but I checked my portal. Letter was dated March 2nd but the portal updated overnight so I got it this morning (4th March). Good luck everyone!





Inkie9 said:


> Same here, no email but rejection letter was on the portal dated 2nd March. At least now we know and can try to move on I guess. Wishing everyone good luck!





ngs091 said:


> Well.... I got my rejection letter.
> 
> The good news, however, after applying twice in four years... I think I realized now why I got these rejections.
> 
> I can't swear to it... but in short after looking on the website, I now realize that I CLEARLY can't read directions.
> 
> The samples I submitted for the Elevator and Dinner prompts were supposed to be mere single scenes.
> 
> I fucking (sorry) submitted full stories in that one location/situation and within the page count. I mean I had a clear structure, a character arc, etc....
> 
> I am pretty sure I shot myself in the foot with that. Unless someone who got accepted did the same?





theMorrigan said:


> Also got rejection letter. I did get an email stamped around 1:30AM PST. Still waiting to hear from LMU, so I haven't given up all hope yet for this cycle. Particularly because I really fell in love with LMU's program as I delved into their curriculum and the energy and passion from the faculty with whom I interviewed.
> 
> @ngs091 I really hope that wasn't a mark against you. I've read challenge scenes from people accepted over the last few cycles that did the same thing. I've also read a number of articles here on filmschool.org that emphasize a point that may be hard to accept as we deal with the rejection -- but we should hold onto it like a mantra:
> 
> Great writers, great storytellers, get rejected every year because we may not fit the cohort the admissions committee crafts. And because USC accepts 32 of thousands of applicants. If we know in our souls, in our hearts and bones, that we're meant to create, then we take the rejection and keep on writing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm sitting here picking apart everything I submitted to USC (and everything I said in my LMU interview) and trying to figure out where I went wrong, too. But I want to believe we'll get the right YES. And maybe that's not USC. Or maybe not USC this year. But I'm a closet optimist, so...
> 
> @katiebonnie and @Inkie9 for you as well, I hope that we all get better news from our other applications.





Krmg said:


> Got my USC rejection too. I feel relieved in a way. Still waiting to hear back from AFI and Chapman 🤞🏽





marianass45 said:


> Same here! Got my rejection 2 hours ago. I received a email asking to check the portal and it was there.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from other schools!





imenergetic said:


> Rejected here too! So relieved to know! I really hate having things hang over my head.





arigold8 said:


> Got my rejection this morning too. Definitely stings to see the fine print right now, but at least the band aid was ripped off.


Bummer! But take this in a positive way as a chance to further hone your skills and keep writing and creating. Use it as motivation to move forward.



katiebonnie said:


> I'm wondering if any of the accepted applicants would be willing to share their materials?



There's some in the database such as @Septopus7 but yes if people could update their applications in the database with as much as they can share would be an awesome help to people. Some have already done that for this year.



sraz said:


> Got a rejection letter too. Just wondering what everyone's letter says - mine says that the faculty suggests building my portfolio and reapplying in the future. Wondering if there's any significance in that or if I'm reading too much into it.





llueve said:


> Mine said the same thing: "Nonetheless, the School of Cinematic Arts faculty recommended that you continue to build your portfolio and reapply for a future semester."


Yes! Keep applying! Do not give up! Some people applied many times before getting in.















 After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...


					So...you’re applying for film school, huh?

I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
				


Septopus7
Nov 19, 2020
Comments: 8
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> For everyone else, I feel ya! Rejection hurts, but it's part of the writing life. Keep at it. I'll be having myself a glass of whiskey on behalf of everyone here.


Yes keep at it for sure. Do not give up.


----------



## aaaaa

katiebonnie said:


> I'm wondering if any of the accepted applicants would be willing to share their materials?


I didn’t get accepted but I’m curious about other people’s submissions too. I’d be down to trade. Is anyone else open to share their scenes and their autobiographical character sketch?
If so...how does one direct message on here? Hmmm


----------



## Chris W

aaaaa said:


> .how does one direct message on here? Hmmm


Click on username and select "Start Conversation"


----------



## aaaaa

Chris W said:


> Click on username and select "Start Conversation"


Thanks! If anyone is down to trade- message me!


----------



## llueve

aaaaa said:


> I didn’t get accepted but I’m curious about other people’s submissions too. I’d be down to trade. Is anyone else open to share their scenes and their autobiographical character sketch?
> If so...how does one direct message on here? Hmmm



I'm thinking of posting my materials on my application page even though I didn't get accepted. The forum helped me a lot, so I want to pay it forward.


----------



## ngs091

llueve said:


> I'm thinking of posting my materials on my application page even though I didn't get accepted. The forum helped me a lot, so I want to pay it forward.



Screw it.... I will just post my rejection materials  here.

I am on my cellphone now and cannot upload the rest of the materials until I get home.... but....

This is the 10-page sample. It’s obviously part of a full, 86-page screenplay. As this is....

And, yes, my first draft/vomit draft did win an award on the Screencraft screenwriting contest. It’s now on its forth draft.

Any feedback is welcome!

Edit: PS. I now see a bit of the formatting got quasi-run together about halfway through (page forty or so) due to recently exporting from Fade In into Final Draft when I lost the file after my computer died... but aside from maybe half-a-dozen lines, it's fine.


----------



## equus_auctor

Abbey Normal said:


> Ugh...got my rejection letter/email. I really thought my application was strong lol. And it was vetted by a staff writer and a fellow MFA writer haha. Oh well, guess I was not Trojan material.
> 
> Still waiting on Chapman, UT Austin................and NYU (???)
> 
> Really hope I get into AFI cause that is my number one choice.
> 
> For everyone else, I feel ya! Rejection hurts, but it's part of the writing life. Keep at it. I'll be having myself a glass of whiskey on behalf of everyone here.
> 
> Congrats to those who were accepted!!! Plz hire me when you become a showrunner. Cheers!


I feel you on this. I, too, had some serious folks vet my stuff. Worked on this app for months. 

I'd also be down to post my materials for exchange/feedback, if others are.


----------



## thespian

Got my rejection as well, but having y'all as community softens the blow. Honestly, I'm just glad they sent it today and not tomorrow (my birthday). 😂


----------



## Chris W

ngs091 said:


> Screw it.... I will just post my rejection materials  here.
> 
> I am on my cellphone now and cannot upload the rest of the materials until I get home.... but....
> 
> This is the 10-page sample. It’s obviously part of a full, 86-page screenplay. As this is....
> 
> And, yes, my first draft/vomit draft did win an award on the Screencraft screenwriting contest. It’s now on its forth draft.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coverfly
> 
> 
> Coverfly puts screenplay competition successes to work by exposing writers to the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writers.coverfly.com


Than you for sharing!

Please add your Application to our database and add it there as well it'll eventually get lost in this thread.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## MilesofTrials

If anyone is interested in reading submitted materials or wants a set of eyes on their own, DM and I’ll send your way/send mine.


----------



## ngs091

The Rest.....

1. Personal statement.

2. Challenging Moment.

3. Elevator Prompt

4. Dinner Prompt

I always will welcome feedback.


----------



## ngs091

Do I have to beg for feedback? Or are you gals and guys biting your tongues to stop the pain of  further breaking my heart?

In all seriousness... if anyone wants to trade.... just remember I didn’t get in either... but still feel free at my email: ngs091@hotmail.com


----------



## aaaaa

ngs091 said:


> Do I have to beg for feedback? Or are you gals and guys biting your tongues to stop the pain of  further breaking my heart?
> 
> In all seriousness... if anyone wants to trade.... just remember I didn’t get in either... but still feel free at my email: ngs091@hotmail.com


1. Personal statement: I haven't seen very many people get in (correction- I haven't seen ANY people) who chose to write an essay as opposed to a short story as their format for the character sketch. 
2. Most challenging moment: Is the poem about the deadline the challenging story? I don't think the poem was a good format choice when applying to a screenwriting program. I read it, and I don't understand what the challenging moment was. Is it about submitting your application to grad school?

That's what I read, and those are some of my thoughts!


----------



## ngs091

aaaaa said:


> 1. Personal statement: I haven't seen very many people get in (correction- I haven't seen ANY people) who chose to write an essay as opposed to a short story as their format for the character sketch.
> 2. Most challenging moment: Is the poem about the deadline the challenging story? I don't think the poem was a good format choice when applying to a screenwriting program. I read it, and I don't understand what the challenging moment was. Is it about submitting your application to grad school?
> 
> That's what I read, and those are some of my thoughts!


Fair enough. Perhaps both were unorthodox. I figured most people would write the character sketch as a short story. Which is common even in medical programs. But my storytelling knack would hopefully be shown by the other creative pieces. I chose more of a letter format, as I felt it was the best way to convey in a matter-of-fact manner what I was interested in and wanted to get out of the program.

The challenging moment was about meeting a creative deadline. It wasn’t specific and wasn’t meant to be. As everytime us creative people put pen to paper another time, it’s arguably our most challenging moment.

As we start with a blank page.


----------



## imenergetic

All my stuff is attached to my application as well.


----------



## ReneRoss

Hi all! I'm Irene and I (like many) have been following this thread for months. A huge thanks to all for your posts and sense of community! It was a safe harbor to me in the dark period of winter waiting. I was admitted for the fall cohort and have posted some details about my application here: my app . I _in no way _claim to have any inside knowledge about the process, this is my first time around. I can't even feel certain about which aspect of my application was the most or least successful. But, if anyone feels like it might be helpful, I'm more than happy to give detailed feedback on drafts. Message me if so! Sending care and comfort to all.


----------



## fehab77

Haven't heard anything back yet - no idea what to expect at this point tbh. To everyone who's been rejected, I'm sure y'all are wonderful writers and it's only a matter of time before you become Trojans.


----------



## Chris W

ngs091 said:


> The Rest.....
> 
> 1. Personal statement.
> 
> 2. Challenging Moment.
> 
> 3. Elevator Prompt
> 
> 4. Dinner Prompt
> 
> I always will welcome feedback.


Thanks for sharing! Attach them to your application when you can.


----------



## equus_auctor

Feedback welcome, last one is the scholarship scene


----------



## Chris W

equus_auctor said:


> Feedback welcome, last one is the scholarship scene


Thanks for sharing. Be sure to update your application with status, notification date, and attach those as well there when you can.


----------



## kareemelarab

Hey guys! I got accepted to the program and I'm also grateful for everyone that's been in this forum. I've lurked for months now and there is such a sense of community here which is very liberating. I've attached my autobiographical character sketch to my application if anyone wants to peak at it. Good luck to all of you guys! You all seem very talented.


----------



## Chris W

Being Creative in Stillness: A Conversation With Nolan Lampson, Film and Television Writing freshman at USC


					Nolan Lampson (Filmschool.org Member @kukichiyo3) sits in his dorm room with his roommate, who is folding laundry and listening to Air pods. Their walls are covered in posters for hit indie films like The Florida Project. Lampson has spent all of his freshman year working out of their small...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 5, 2021
Comments: 2
Category: Film Student Interviews






New article with current undergraduate student is up.


----------



## fehab77

I haven't heard anything from USC yet (no waitlist or rejection). Is anyone else on the same boat? Think I'll reach out next week to figure out what's up.


----------



## mcrawfordguy

katiebonnie said:


> It's such a hard one and this is a very strange year too. I never actually thought I would get in so it's not much of a surprise but still disappointing.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of the accepted applicants would be willing to share their materials? I found the autobiographical character sketch really hard and wasn't happy with it even when I submitted so would love to read some successful samples before I try again next cycle.


Drop your email and I'd be happy to share!


----------



## mcrawfordguy

aaaaa said:


> 1. Personal statement: I haven't seen very many people get in (correction- I haven't seen ANY people) who chose to write an essay as opposed to a short story as their format for the character sketch.
> 2. Most challenging moment: Is the poem about the deadline the challenging story? I don't think the poem was a good format choice when applying to a screenwriting program. I read it, and I don't understand what the challenging moment was. Is it about submitting your application to grad school?
> 
> That's what I read, and those are some of my thoughts!


I wrote an essay for the ACS and was admitted - happy to share! message me!


----------



## katiebonnie

mcrawfordguy said:


> Drop your email and I'd be happy to share!


Thanks so much! I'll dm you


----------



## Umie13

Congrats to all that have been accepted! 
Commiserations to those who have been unsuccessful. I hope you give it another shot next year! 
I'll be looking to take a shot at it so let's see how it goes. You never know, if the gods smile down on us we may end up to be class buddies.


----------



## JasperJohns

katiebonnie said:


> It's such a hard one and this is a very strange year too. I never actually thought I would get in so it's not much of a surprise but still disappointing.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of the accepted applicants would be willing to share their materials? I found the autobiographical character sketch really hard and wasn't happy with it even when I submitted so would love to read some successful samples before I try again next cycle.


Hey there, Katie, I would be happy to share my materials with you. Shoot me your email


----------



## JasperJohns

aaaaa said:


> I didn’t get accepted but I’m curious about other people’s submissions too. I’d be down to trade. Is anyone else open to share their scenes and their autobiographical character sketch?
> If so...how does one direct message on here? Hmmm


Shoot me your email and I would be happy to share


----------



## JasperJohns

Hey there, all --

As I said previously, I was admitted and would be happy to share my materials/swap for yours. Just drop me a private message.

Writing is a collaborative art form, so nothing happens in a vacuum. While I do not claim to have special insight to what USC was/is looking for or what the process for acceptance actually is. I am a bit older than most applicants and have been around the proverbial block more than a few times. Thus, I do have a hunch...

In many of the personal statements I have been sent thus far, most people are not diving into the very core of who they are and how they became this way.  At the center of each of us is a messy molten center that we try to protect people from seeing. I believe these programs want you to show it to them in the personal essay AND in the most challenging moment. Show that you have a sense of humor about it all and that you don't take yourself too seriously, too -- unless you do take yourself too seriously. And then just own that.  Serious people do work in film and TV, after all.

A FEW QUESTIONS TO ASK YOURSELF FOR THE NEXT TIME AROUND:
1.  What is the thing you are proudest of achieving? How did it change you?
2.  What is your greatest loss?  How did it change you?
3.  What is your greatest fear? How does living with it affect you?
4.  What makes you so angry you could run to the window and yell, "I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take it anymore?" What keeps you from living this moment from NETWORK?  What do you want to scream at the top of your lungs about? How does staying silent affect you? How will you change if you just speak?

I hope this helps. If it doesn't, no worries. There is a randomness to what happens, which things work out for us, which do not. We have only so much control under the very best of circumstances. Just stay connected to your desire to tell stories. Stay true to yourself. Keep putting one foot in front of the other.

Two books that might help get to this molten center:

1.  THE ARTIST'S WAY, by Julia Cameron
     (It is very touchy feely... but it works.  It is a 12-week artistic recovery program. Any twelve step program will give you TONS about yourself to write about...  The book deals a lot with a god concept. I am an atheist but it still works for me.)

2.  Writing Down The Bones by Natalie Goldberg
     (This is a book of writing exercises from a really stellar writing teacher/writer. She brings greater presence to your imagination and connects it to your lived experiences and the present moment).


----------



## ngs091

JasperJohns said:


> Hey there, all --
> 
> As I said previously, I was admitted and would be happy to share my materials/swap for yours. Just drop me a private message.
> 
> Writing is a collaborative art form, so nothing happens in a vacuum. While I do not claim to have special insight to what USC was/is looking for or what the process for acceptance actually is. I am a bit older than most applicants and have been around the proverbial block more than a few times. Thus, I do have a hunch...
> 
> In many of the personal statements I have been sent thus far, most people are not diving into the very core of who they are and how they became this way.  At the center of each of us is a messy molten center that we try to protect people from seeing. I believe these programs want you to show it to them in the personal essay AND in the most challenging moment. Show that you have a sense of humor about it all and that you don't take yourself too seriously, too -- unless you do take yourself too seriously. And then just own that.  Serious people do work in film and TV, after all.
> 
> A FEW QUESTIONS TO ASK YOURSELF FOR THE NEXT TIME AROUND:
> 1.  What is the thing you are proudest of achieving? How did it change you?
> 2.  What is your greatest loss?  How did it change you?
> 3.  What is your greatest fear? How does living with it affect you?
> 4.  What makes you so angry you could run to the window and yell, "I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take it anymore?" What keeps you from living this moment from NETWORK?  What do you want to scream at the top of your lungs about? How does staying silent affect you? How will you change if you just speak?
> 
> I hope this helps. If it doesn't, no worries. There is a randomness to what happens, which things work out for us, which do not. We have only so much control under the very best of circumstances. Just stay connected to your desire to tell stories. Stay true to yourself. Keep putting one foot in front of the other.
> 
> Two books that might help get to this molten center:
> 
> 1.  THE ARTIST'S WAY, by Julia Cameron
> (It is very touchy feely... but it works.  It is a 12-week artistic recovery program. Any twelve step program will give you TONS about yourself to write about...  The book deals a lot with a god concept. I am an atheist but it still works for me.)
> 
> 2.  Writing Down The Bones by Natalie Goldberg
> (This is a book of writing exercises from a really stellar writing teacher/writer. She brings greater presence to your imagination and connects it to your lived experiences and the present moment).


Thanks. I sent you mine.

Do you mind sending me the stories you used, too?

I am trying to also see if people who were accepted wrote full stories or scenes.

It will make me better attune my application in the future.

PS. I am still kind of at a loss, I admit, that USC states that you can give only mere scenes for their samples.


I could get into why, but I will spare you the spiel, haha.....

But...

Someone on the board said they saw people who wrote full stories get accepted.

To be honest, everything I have read by others that got accepted (including the USC thread back in 2018 where some of us also shared our samples, that I posted on too) was in fact not fully formed stories. Some had a few more scenes, but not full narratives.

They also didn't have what short scripts ALWAYS have...... A Twist.

But if I don't get into those other schools, I will redo my samples for next year's round.


----------



## katiebonnie

I was so conflicted about the 10-page sample because I was going to submit the first 10 pages of my pilot but then a usc grad vetted my application and picked out their favourite 10 pages from the 30 pages and said to submit those. I dunno I was worried the flow would be all off... ah well.


----------



## Chris W

JasperJohns said:


> Hey there, all --
> 
> As I said previously, I was admitted and would be happy to share my materials/swap for yours. Just drop me a private message.
> 
> Writing is a collaborative art form, so nothing happens in a vacuum. While I do not claim to have special insight to what USC was/is looking for or what the process for acceptance actually is. I am a bit older than most applicants and have been around the proverbial block more than a few times. Thus, I do have a hunch...
> 
> In many of the personal statements I have been sent thus far, most people are not diving into the very core of who they are and how they became this way.  At the center of each of us is a messy molten center that we try to protect people from seeing. I believe these programs want you to show it to them in the personal essay AND in the most challenging moment. Show that you have a sense of humor about it all and that you don't take yourself too seriously, too -- unless you do take yourself too seriously. And then just own that.  Serious people do work in film and TV, after all.
> 
> A FEW QUESTIONS TO ASK YOURSELF FOR THE NEXT TIME AROUND:
> 1.  What is the thing you are proudest of achieving? How did it change you?
> 2.  What is your greatest loss?  How did it change you?
> 3.  What is your greatest fear? How does living with it affect you?
> 4.  What makes you so angry you could run to the window and yell, "I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take it anymore?" What keeps you from living this moment from NETWORK?  What do you want to scream at the top of your lungs about? How does staying silent affect you? How will you change if you just speak?
> 
> I hope this helps. If it doesn't, no worries. There is a randomness to what happens, which things work out for us, which do not. We have only so much control under the very best of circumstances. Just stay connected to your desire to tell stories. Stay true to yourself. Keep putting one foot in front of the other.
> 
> Two books that might help get to this molten center:
> 
> 1.  THE ARTIST'S WAY, by Julia Cameron
> (It is very touchy feely... but it works.  It is a 12-week artistic recovery program. Any twelve step program will give you TONS about yourself to write about...  The book deals a lot with a god concept. I am an atheist but it still works for me.)
> 
> 2.  Writing Down The Bones by Natalie Goldberg
> (This is a book of writing exercises from a really stellar writing teacher/writer. She brings greater presence to your imagination and connects it to your lived experiences and the present moment).


That's an awesome post. You should seriously consider doing it as it's own separate post in the portfolio forum so it doesn't get lost in a big thread.






						Portfolio & Essay Feedback and Advice
					

Get constructive feedback on your Film School Portfolio, Personal Statement, and Application



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

New Acceptance Data tab now on our site's USC page with current and immediately calculated statistics from our Application Database.






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




I'll add the other programs later but it's late and I'm going to bed.


----------



## JasperJohns

Chris W said:


> That's an awesome post. You should seriously consider doing it as it's own separate post in the portfolio forum so it doesn't get lost in a big thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portfolio & Essay Feedback and Advice
> 
> 
> Get constructive feedback on your Film School Portfolio, Personal Statement, and Application
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Will do so later tonight, man... Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jonvaljon69

Anyone else still waiting for a decision? I feel like I missed an email since most heard back in the beginning of March...


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

2022 thread is up!






						USC Writing for Screen & Television MFA 2022
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to USC Writing for Screen & Television MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:    When you...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Who's reapplying who didn't get in last year?


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

